# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Ο γκάτζετ Eros της Μάρως Μπέλλου, παρουσίαση βιβλίου

## BettyK

Οι εκδόσεις Ι. ΣΙΔΕΡΗΣ και το βιβλιοπωλείο Ιανός σας προσκαλούν στην παρουσίαση του βιβλίου της Μάρως Μπέλλου: Ο γκάτζετ-Eros, ο έρωτας στα χρόνια της τεχνολογίας.
Το βιβλίο αυτό έχει για κεντρικό ήρωα τη σχέση μεταξύ των δύο φύλων. Η πλοκή του ξετυλίγεται από τα χρόνια της πατριαρχίας μέχρι τα χρόνια που ζούμε σήμερα.

*O γκάτζετ-Eros, ο έρωτας στα χρόνια της τεχνολογίας*.

----------

